# WTB 1890's Victor wheels or hubs



## steeletj (Apr 20, 2012)

I am looking for the correct Victor wheels or hubs to finnish out my project.  Any one out there have any?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 20, 2012)

Some pictures would help!  Do you need hard tire, cushion tire or pneumatic rims?  In an earlier post you mentioned you needed a wider rear sprocket- how wide do you need?  Parts are out there, but folks need specifics.  I am slowly getting an early 1890's cushion tire back on the road, so I feel your pain.


----------



## steeletj (Apr 22, 2012)

It is a pneumatic bike.  I have a set of incorrect wheels that I could use the rims off of, but I would prefer to get full wheels and pass on the wheels I have.  I talked to a bunch of folks at the Copake swap and I think I was wrong about needing a wider sproket.  The chain looks to be 1/4 inch.  I also got some help as to what a set of victor hubs looks like.  They have small diameter centers and tabs that allow for straight pull spokes.  Here are some photos of Victor hubs


----------



## vw00794 (Apr 22, 2012)

I believe I have a very nice complete front wheel, I'll check tomorrow for you.


----------



## steeletj (Apr 24, 2012)

*1890's Victor Wheels*

I thought I might add that there is a good chance that Spaulding bikes had the same hubs.  Both companies were manufactured in Chicopee Falls MA.  

Tim


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 24, 2012)

Columbia bikes from 1898 and 1900 used hubs with straight-pull spokes.  The are also not easy to find, but would look the part.  As a last resort, Pulstar hubs couls look OK:
http://www.bikepro.com/products/hubs/hubs_pulstar.html


----------



## walter branche (Apr 26, 2012)

*350.00*

i have a set of early direct pull hubs, the rear is mounted in a 26inch wood wheel with a nice tire,350 for both the front is mounted in a warped wood rim.,, wbranche@cfl.rr.com  walter branche


----------



## steeletj (Apr 30, 2012)

*Still on the hunt*

Any straight pull hubs out there for sale?


----------



## ericbaker (May 29, 2012)

Looks like Walter has a set. The price is on the higher end of perfectly reasonable for a one in a million set of hubs IMO, my advice when looking for an extremely rare and specific part... don't pass on it, it will likely be years before you find another.


----------



## corbettclassics (May 30, 2012)

*hubs*

You're right!!   Hard to find sometimes.  I need a set of hubs for an 1894 Columbia Racer and a set for my 1902 Columbia Racer.  Both
Track models and not easy to find.  I'm at - corbettclassics@charter.net if anybody has a set for these.  Thank you


----------



## corbettclassics (May 30, 2012)

*hubs*



walter branche said:


> i have a set of early direct pull hubs, the rear is mounted in a 26inch wood wheel with a nice tire,350 for both the front is mounted in a warped wood rim.,, wbranche@cfl.rr.com  walter branche




I have seen the set that Walter is selling and can say that they are a very nice set of wheels.  I think the price is
very fair and if someone needs them, grab them while they are avaialble.  One can always find another rim for cheap!


----------



## walter branche (May 30, 2012)

*thanks*

what would a nice set of wheels ,tires ,hubs etc ..be worth ?? I could possibly make it happen.wbranche@cfl.rr.com  walter branche


----------



## olderthandirt (Feb 23, 2016)

vw00794 said:


> I believe I have a very nice complete front wheel, I'll check tomorrow for you.



do you still have the straight pull front wheel or hub ?


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 25, 2016)

all the major swap meets are coming up , so , I will be on the hunt for whatever I can find


----------



## bricycle (Feb 25, 2016)

steeletj said:


> I am looking for the correct Victor wheels or hubs to finnish out my project.  Any one out there have any?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tim




Hi Tim, I have a natural wood finish pair of straight pull wheels, but thinking they are not the slim style hubs. Pretty darn straight, believe all spokes present, but being 120 years old, I wouldn't ride on them, unless maybe you were 125 lbs.... Folks were shorter and lighter back then, maybe 150 lbs soaking wet and after a thanksgiving dinner.  $420.00 shipped domestic (Tires not included).
View media item 1707View media item 1706


----------



## olderthandirt (Mar 4, 2016)

if Tim is not a buyer then i will take the wheels


----------



## bricycle (Mar 4, 2016)

olderthandirt said:


> if Tim is not a buyer then i will take the wheels




They're yours!


----------



## olderthandirt (Mar 4, 2016)

i was confused for a few minutes ,now i am just dazed ! i will send you half of the money tomorrow and the other half next month or sooner  is that ok ?where do i send it too


----------



## olderthandirt (Mar 4, 2016)

i was looking at   Mike  Cates looking for a straight barell  hub and needing early rat trap pedals


----------



## olderthandirt (Mar 4, 2016)

bricycle said:


> They're yours!



where do i send the funds


----------



## bricycle (Mar 4, 2016)

olderthandirt said:


> where do i send the funds




sent you a convo/message/pm.... thanks I have pedals as well.


----------



## locomotion (Mar 4, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> all the major swap meets are coming up , so , I will be on the hunt for whatever I can find



where can we find a list of off the major swap meets, it would be great to have one available on this site, it would be helpful for vendors and buyers


----------



## bricycle (Mar 4, 2016)

locomotion said:


> where can we find a list of off the major swap meets, it would be great to have one available on this site, it would be helpful for vendors and buyers




http://thecabe.com/forum/index/swap-meets-and-events.13/


----------

